# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  Phil in the Future

## دموع الورد

[sor2]http://www.suae.net/vb/uploaded/13569_1193936393.gif[/sor2]

سـنة الانتـاج : 2004  
اخـراج وانتـاج : Douglas Tuber & Tim Maile 
عدد الـحلقات : غـير مـعروف حـاليـاً
نـوع المسلسل : كـوميدي - عـائلي - مـغامرة - مـدرسي



مغامرات عائلة قدمت من المستقبل عبر آلة تسافر عبر الزمن ولكنها تحطمت في العصر الراهن. فتخيلوا ماذا سيحدث للمراهق "فيل ديفي" وعائلته التي عادت من عام 2121 وعلقت في يومنا هذا !





مـراهق من سنة 2121 .. وهـو بطل الـمسلسل
عـلق ويـا عائلته فـ زمـننا .. وتـعرف على أصدقاء 
وتـعلق فيهم .. ودايمـاً يـحاول يقنع اهـله انهم يعيشون فـ زمننا 



صديقة ( phil ) الحـقيقية .. التي تـعرف بـسر عـائلته 
وتـحتفظ بالـسر .. وتـعيش الـمغامرات مع ( phil ) .



 اخـت ( phil ) وتـعتقد أنـه أطـفال هالـعصر أغبياء 
ومـعظم وقتها تـفكر كيف تـسيطر عـلى الأطفال جمـيعا -- > مب طـفلة هاي .. بينكي وبـرين يبـون يسيطرون ع الـعالم 



 والـد ( phil ) دايـماً يـحاول يـصلح الـعطل اللي فـ آلة الزمن 
عـشان يـرجعون لـزمانهم .. لكن مـحاولته دائـماً تـفشل



صور:
[sor2]http://http://as7.dsi.go.com/is/image/DisneyShopping/61620?$full$[/sor2]

[sor2]http://tv-mafia.com/series_images/Phil%20Of%20The%20Future.jpg[/sor2]

[sor2]http://as7.dsi.go.com/is/image/DisneyShopping/62024?$full$[/sor2]

[sor2]http://www.free***s.com/****llicglow/ricky36.jpg[/sor2]

[sor2]http://chud.com/nextraimages/082505phil_01.jpg[/sor2]

[sor2]http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/images/n34/n174965.jpg[/sor2]

[sor2]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v289/Logo_Icons/Paradise_Cove_Banner.jpg[/sor2]

[sor2]http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/images/n54/n271058.jpg[/sor2]

----------

